
How to query data.gov json datasets with SQL: a case study - rodionos
https://github.com/axibase/atsd-use-cases/blob/master/USMortality/README.md#knocking-on-heavens-door---computing-us-mortality-statistics
======
the_duke
Never head about AxiBase before.

Cool stuff.

[http://axibase.com/](http://axibase.com/)

